# Firefox+flash - juz mnie trafia :(

## dylon

Witajcie.

Czy ma ktos z Was jakis sprawdzone rozwiazanie na poprawne (szybkie) dzialanie flasha i firefoxa?

Obecnie (kde 4.3.3 + ~amd64) dziala jeszcze gorzej niz przy kde 3.5.10 + ~x86...

I nie jest to wina procesora (obciazenie przy odtwarzaniu srednio 20% oba rdzenie) a animacje sie "tna"...

pomocy  :Smile: 

```
dylon ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r4-dylon x86_64)

=================================================================                                             

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r4-dylon-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1         

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 11 Nov 2009 14:45:01 +0000                                                            

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                                  

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                                  

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                                

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1                                                                          

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8                                                                                   

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                                 

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                    

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.2-r2                                                                                 

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                                                      

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                            

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11                                               

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20                                                                                     

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache confcache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 apache2 ape asf aspell bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kde4 ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptl_only nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl phonon png posix ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vorbis x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k1 emu10k1x hda-intel hdsp hdspm" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse kbd" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

```
dylon ~ # emerge -av www-plugins/adobe-flash

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.32.18  USE="32bit 64bit (multilib)" 0 kB

```

```
dylon ~ # emerge -av www-client/mozilla-firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.5  USE="alsa dbus gnome java startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript -sqlite" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 8 kB

```

```
dylon ~ # emerge -av net-libs/xulrunner

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.5  USE="alsa dbus gnome java python startup-notification -custom-optimization -debug -sqlite" 9 kB

```

----------

## yoshi314

 *Quote:*   

> Obecnie (kde 4.3.3 + ~amd64) dziala jeszcze gorzej niz przy kde 3.5.10 + ~x86... 

 tez tak mialem na 64bit na ati z otwartymi driverami. na bank mialem akceleracje 2d + 3d. chyba niewiele da sie zrobic. na 32bit jest zdecydowanie lepsza wydajnosc.

chyba trzeba uzyc 32bit firefoksa i 32bit plugin flash.

jezeli chodzi o YT to zdecydowanie lepiej jest przekierowac video do osobnego odtwarzacza ( http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/53840 ). w przypadku innych animacji - nie wiem.

----------

## SlashBeast

oboje macie procesory AMD? Kumpel ma Athlona64 i watpliwie flash dziala.

----------

## dylon

Grafike mam nvidie i binarne stery (190.42-r3). 2d i 3d dzialaja bardzo dobrze. Wszystkie "upiekszacze" w kde sa wlaczone (obciazenie proca ~ 5% w stanie spoczynku - jak ruszam przezroczystymi oknami skacze do 20%)

A co do procesora to mam pentiumD 2,8GHz (jednordzeniowy z HT i 64bit)

```
dylon ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo                                                                                                                                                      

processor       : 0                                                                                                                                                              

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel                                                                                                                                                   

cpu family      : 15                                                                                                                                                             

model           : 6                                                                                                                                                              

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz                                                                                                                              

stepping        : 4                                                                                                                                                              

cpu MHz         : 2799.739                                                                                                                                                       

cache size      : 2048 KB                                                                                                                                                        

physical id     : 0                                                                                                                                                              

siblings        : 2                                                                                                                                                              

core id         : 0                                                                                                                                                              

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 6

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5601.78

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 128

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 6

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz

stepping        : 4

cpu MHz         : 2799.739

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 6

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est cid cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5602.42

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 128

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

Bardzo mnie zastanawia brak plynnosci mimo niewykorzystanej mocy procesora. Sadzac po temperaturze, grafika chyba tez jest nie obciazona...

----------

## soban_

Ja mam Core 2 Duo, z GeForcem 9600 GT i mi flash dobrze dziala, tylko ze ja uzywam opery - chociaz na ff tez ladnie smiga. Musze powiedziec jednak iz flash sie zacinal mi kiedys na laptopie. Odpuscilem sobie i przy ktoryms updajcie systemu samo sie to naprawilo. Pamietam tez ze kiepskie sterowniki mialy na to duzy wplyw. Oczywiscie tez jade na ~amd64.

```
SoBaN-PC soban # eix -I flash

[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Available versions:  (~)9.0.246.0!m!s 10.0.32.18!m!s {+32bit +64bit multilib}

     Installed versions:  10.0.32.18!m!s(00:10:32 12.09.2009)(32bit 64bit multilib)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

----------

## one_and_only

Kiedyś zacząłem pisać o moich problemach z flashem, ale w końcu odpuściłem i stwierdziłem, że poczekam na flasha 10.1. W sumie już jest http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2009/11/flash_player_101_beta.html

Póki co 32-bit, ale u mnie działa sporo lepiej z nspluginwrapperem niż ten 64-bitowy.

----------

## Andry77

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> oboje macie procesory AMD? Kumpel ma Athlona64 i watpliwie flash dziala.

 

I z tym się zgodzę.

Miałem ATHLONA X2 6000 i pod 64 FIREFOXEM i FLASHEM działało to paskudnie.

Zmuszony byłem do FIREFOXA 32 bitowego.

Po zmianie na intela z tą samą grafiką wszystko pięknie śmiga na 64bit.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja tutaj mam co prawda intela, ale filmiku na fullscreenie nie uswiadcze, tak ostro jedzie po systemie. Ale ja i tak zawsze pobieram flv/mp4 i odtwarzam to mplayerem.

----------

## soban_

To ja tez cos ze swoich problemow opisze: gdy ogladam cos na youtubie to czasami nie moge stop zrobic, ewentualnie przesunac (czy to do tylu czy do przodu) i wcisnac play. Jednak tutaj podejrzewam tez troche ingerecje compiza, np czasami nie moge pisac w oknie do momentu az nie wybiore go uzywajac alt+tab. Jednak na fullscreenie moge ogladac, tylko problem jest z przyciskami i przesuwaniem. Posiadam intela.

----------

## Zwierzak

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Kiedyś zacząłem pisać o moich problemach z flashem, ale w końcu odpuściłem i stwierdziłem, że poczekam na flasha 10.1. W sumie już jest http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2009/11/flash_player_101_beta.html
> 
> Póki co 32-bit, ale u mnie działa sporo lepiej z nspluginwrapperem niż ten 64-bitowy.

 

Gdzieś jest dostępny jakiś ebuild? Bo z chęcią bym przetestował na drugim kompie, który jest właśnie 32 bitowy.

----------

